# New Fantasy Player Startin DE



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, I am completely new to fantasy and just bought a DE battleforce off of a friend for cheap. I do not know where to go from the battleforce however and would appreciate any advice. Should I go with a lot of warriors or start getting more heros, special or rare units. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

Well you at least need a hero to get you started. Aside from that give me an idea of what sort of army you're looking to build/play and I'll see what I can do. Good luck.


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

I would like one that is fairly easy to use considering that I am new and that has the ability to be at least somewhat competitive. My initial lists are going to be small out of necessity and I also do not know what heros would be good in a small game.


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok. My suggestion to you, then, is to invest in a Hydra. 

I'd go for a Sorceress or two if your games are going to be small.

As to other units, I think more planning is necessary before you spend too much $$ on an army you don't want (been there..  ). I'd say to play as many small games as you can and see what sorts of units you like and what you think your army lacks.

Out of curiosity, what comes in the DE Battleforce, exactly?


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok a dark elf battle force contains;

* 12 Dark Elf Warriors with spear and shield
* 16 Dark Elf Warriors with repeater crossbow
* 20 Corsairs
* 5 Cold One Knights 

These are all core choices except for the cold one knights which are special.
So for my hero you suggest a sorceress and for rare you suggest a hydra?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

There are many ways to go with Dark Elves, but a lot of people either go magic heavy or combat heavy. 

Here's my suggestion:

11 Warriors, Spear and Shield, full command. Use the bits to make the 12th one look nice as a Battle Standard Bearer. The Sprue comes with two Standard bits, if I recall

15 Warriors, Xbow and Shield, Full command. Use the 16th, again with the extra bits to make a hero with Xbow from the 16th. 

20 Corsairs, Full command.

5 Cold Ones, full command

Expansion? Sorceress is good, but DE mages are very poor in combat. With the two "modifications" above, then you'd be fine with buying a single mage.

So the army that you have could be 1002 points like this:

Master, Pendant of Khaleth, Sword of Might, Hvy Armor, Shield, Sea Dragon Cloak

Master, BSB, War Banner

11 Spear Warriors, Full command, Shield (BSB in here)

15 Repeating Cross bow Warriors, Full Command, Shield

20 Corsairs, Xtra hand weapon (Master in here)

5 Cold ones, Full Command.

1002 points.

Additions:

3 Assassins, 1x manbane, 1x dance of Death, 1x Rune of khaine (1 for each HTH squad): 367

1 Hydra

This gets you to 1545.

You could get a Sorceress for one of the Assassins if you wanted. About the same cost, if you don't give her much in the way of magic.

That's a 1500 point army for purchasing 4 things, one large, admittedly. Helpful?


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes that was very helpful, so you suggest getting a hydra and assassins correct? Are the masters purchased separately or are they just converted warriors and corsairs?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, that's what I suggest as a start. 

Masters can be bought seperately, but I've always had no problem with a converted rank and file passing muster. There's a lot of good pieces on the plastic sprues to make him special enough. Mostly, Masters/other heroes need to be visually distinct, but they dont' "have" to be a specail figure. Just like in 40k if you like you can modify a standard figure into an IC by just making him special/painting him differently.


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool, that should work then, I will start looking for assassins and a hydra.
One last question. What is a typical game of Warhammer fantasy points wise. I know 40k is around 1500-2000 but fantasy seems a little higher.


----------

